# Staying Dry?



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Hoping for some advice from you hardcore fellas that stick it out in the wet weather. After many wet archery seasons especially this year, I have gone through a few sets of rain gear trying to find something that keeps me dryish through wet days. This year while elk hunting in Colorado, we got snowed on and rained on a few days in a row and and even in my best gear I could not get through a couple mile hike without being soaked and eventually cold. I first had a set of Cabelas rain gear MT50 I believe, it stayed dry for about 20 minutes. Then I tried the Russell APX rain gear, also soaked through in 20-30 minutes. This year, I had some Browning XM Elite raingear that was not cheap even though Camofire, and after a three mile hike I wasn't soaked, but I was damp and with the temps around 35 degrees not comfortable. Also I was wearing a light pair of merino wool bottoms. What are you guys doing to stay comfortable enough to stay at it? 

Thanks 
RidgeRebel


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I use Helly Hansen and not been disappointed. Sure it isn't camo and it isn't perfect and it isn't expensive, but it sure works and keeps me dry-- unless I sweat too much. Very durable and the animals I've killed while wearing it haven't cared about the lack of camo. To keep warm, the biggest thing for me is layering. 4-5 layers of different fabric types. A hat sure helps too-- usually wool or synthetic blend.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a set of Stearns RainWear that I've been using for years. It doesn't breathe well and if I get wet it's usually from the inside out. I've found that most of these "Breathable" rain suits are really not going to hold up as well to heavy rain as a PVC suit. I get mine at the Army Navy Surplus store or IFA for a good price.

Unfortunately, I've found you have to sacrifice breathability for waterproofability.

I don't like Gore-Tex, once you get some dirt in the pores it wicks moisture right through....Keen boots use their Keen-Dry system and it works better as far as shoes go.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Me and my wife bought some Browning brand Gortex camo back in 1998 for a caribou hunt. That stuff is still going strong with no leaks or problems.


-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't like the plastic rain gear for hunting. I always use gortex. I have a cabelas brand gortex shell that I used for a long time.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i was soaked every day no matter what


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

RidgeRebel said:


> Hoping for some advice from you hardcore fellas that stick it out in the wet weather. After many wet archery seasons especially this year, I have gone through a few sets of rain gear trying to find something that keeps me dryish through wet days. This year while elk hunting in Colorado, we got snowed on and rained on a few days in a row and and even in my best gear I could not get through a couple mile hike without being soaked and eventually cold. I first had a set of Cabelas rain gear MT50 I believe, it stayed dry for about 20 minutes. Then I tried the Russell APX rain gear, also soaked through in 20-30 minutes. This year, I had some Browning XM Elite raingear that was not cheap even though Camofire, and after a three mile hike I wasn't soaked, but I was damp and with the temps around 35 degrees not comfortable. Also I was wearing a light pair of merino wool bottoms. What are you guys doing to stay comfortable enough to stay at it?
> 
> Thanks
> RidgeRebel


First, you need a poncho.

IF you had reported to USMC boot camp, then one of the first things they do is give you a poncho and a cartridge belt and 2 elastic garters to attach it to your belt after you roll it up.

REI has lots of great rain ponchos.

The nice thing about a poncho is that it covers you and your bow/rifle.

You should wear some kind of boonie hat too, under the poncho.

That's really all you need.

For your basecamp or backpacking tent, a rain fly is indispensable.

Between the poncho and the rain fly you should be good to go.

This works for rain or snow.

I carry my rain poncho in my day pack or backpack when I hunt.

Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

torowy said:


> I don't like the plastic rain gear for hunting. I always use gortex. I have a cabelas brand gortex shell that I used for a long time.


Even with gortex you still want to have a poncho over you.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Just treated my Sitka jackets with the Nikwax wash in stuff. I noticed the last time out my jackets were starting to absorb.

In Alaska they prefer rubber and plastic gear, but I imagine you sweat like a pig and my guess is it's a bit noisy.

I just always try to take extra gear and dress in layers.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I like First Lite. It's pricey but works well and has some breathability. I've heard good things about some of the kuiu gear as well. Both pricey but if you want to continue hunting in the wet weather you are going to have to shell out some cash.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

First lite is really good as is the badlands rain gear. I have some Helly Hensen rain gear for extreme climates like Alaska but dont use it unless its a downpour type scenario. I sweat pretty good in it but good wicking and layering helps with that. I am a big fan of merino wool for a base layer.


----------



## RonHardy (Oct 26, 2016)

Due to budget constraints, I use plastic gear.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Its behavior as much as gear. With waterproof breathable (WPB) and non-breathable fabrics you have to adapt your activity and energy level to the situation. You can overwhelm any system with perspiration and condensation. Slow down when going up hill, etc. Dont put on jacket until you know you are feeling rajn, etc.

Second, if you have a WPB you must have a functioning outer treatment (DWR) or the material wont breathe. This is known as "wetting out" and is obvious when the outer fabric doesnt bead water anymore. Its is physically impossible for Goretex or any WPB to breathe if that happens (hence the new attempt via face fabric removal). If your jacket is wetting out (either worn out or manufacturer shortcuts) try a DWR treatment at home before throwing in the towel.

Important...ignore Karl's recommendation about a poncho over a WPB jacket. It renders the mechanicss obsolete and leads to increased condensation.

If going old school (ie not WPB) then make sure it had mechanical vents. That is where ponchos and cagoules excel. With those type jackets you want a slightly looser fit so air can move around (slimmer is better for WPB).

I have yet to find a perfect solution. Ironically frog toggs ultralight $20 set has performed the best for backpacking but the fabric is prone to ripping which doesn't translate well to hunting.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Rivers West. The best I've ever used.


----------

